# [LPF]Run Away



## jackslate45 (Jan 22, 2012)

DM: Jackslate45
Judge: GlassEye

A short adventure for levels 1-2.  

Start Date: 1/22/2012
End Date: 4/8/2012

Players:
Xerik
   Level 1 - January 22- April 8th (0 starting xp + 240 encounter xp + 539 time xp = 779 xp)
Gold: 320 Treasure + 462 Time GP = 782 gp


Thiera
    Level 1 - January 22- April 8th (0 starting xp + 240 encounter xp + 539 time xp = 779 xp)
Gold: 320 Treasure + 462 Time GP = 782 gp

Thuvian Darklight
    Level 2 - January 22 - April 8th (1680 starting xp + 240 encounter xp + 847 time xp = 2767 xp)
Gold: 320 Treasure + 847 Time GP = 1167 gp


Arianna
    Level 2 - January 23 - February 9th (3111 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 198 time xp = 3309 xp)
Level 3 - February 9th - March 4th  (3309 starting xp + 120 encounter xp + 360 time xp = 3789 xp)
Level 3 - March 4th - April 8th(3789 starting xp + 120 encounter xp + 525 time xp = 4434 xp)
Gold: 320 Treasure + 1201 Time GP = 1521 gp

Nimientioquijuil
Level 2 - January 23 - February 29th (2886 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 418 time xp = 3304 xp)
Level 3 - February 29th - March 4th  (3304 starting xp + 120 encounter xp + 60 time xp = 3484 xp)
Level 3 - March 4th - April 8th(3484 starting xp + 120 encounter xp + 525 time xp = 4434 xp)
Gold: 320 Treasure + 1081 Time GP = 1401 gp


[sblock=Loot]
Mission: Start! 
5 vials of Acid - 50 gp
Advance Pay - 250 gp

Dead Man's loot:
Waterproof sack: worthless
Masterwork dagger - 302 gp
Ruby - 50 gp
Coins - 8 gp
wand of comprehend languages (6 charges) -  90
Knowledge Dungeoning  book  - 50 gp

Final payout:
Spot's Collar - 800 gp

[/sblock]

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them   myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of   the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that their   actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved in   posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication with the   DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice     roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling in order    to keep secret rolls properly secret.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the     DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed  the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure  giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time  XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end   of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage,   and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A   caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use  these slots   normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a   druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare   spells in these slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the   day, if they are able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate   spell preparation as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat  spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be    required in  every IC post during a fight. 

* Most important of all, have fun![/sblock]       


 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Dellrian Thankirk, NPC*

Dellrian rises to shake Xerik's hand, if offered to him.  He offers it  also to Thiera, but is promptly refused.  He smiles anyway and gestures  towards the two seats in front of him, saying  "Well  met Xerik, Thiera.  Straight to business?  Well I appreciate the  enthusiasm, have a drink on my behalf.  I will explain everything once  you have something.  I find that moving straight to business leaves an  unpleasant taste in your food.  Speaking of which..."

The plate of frog leg soup he ordered was just brought over.  He looks excitedly at in and says "Let me tell you a little about myself first.    My name is Dellrian Thankirk, financial advisor for the Lower Guild in the Ranocchio district of Venza.  My job is to ensure that we have the resources to obtain the food and equipment that we need.  This is no easy task, I assure you, if you are at all familiar with our city.  However, as I do not recognize your faces, I assume that you are new to town?"

He smiles equally at Xerik and Thiera, awaiting their response.


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 23, 2012)

"I'm from Ranocchio myself, but if I have it my way I won't be for long."Xerik takes a seat across from the man, but also where he can see the majority of the inn and the woman who seemed interested in the job as well. He accepted the drink, however he didn't immediately drink any of it, instead choosing to nurse the drink and keep his wits about himself.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 23, 2012)

A third tiefling wearing dark and simple clothing walks over to the table carrying a small plate with some breakfast scraps. Setting the plate down on the floor in the corner, he sits down as a snake slithers out of one of his pockets down to the plate where she starts to eat in the relative privacy of the corner. "Excuse me, I couldn't help but overhear that you may have work. I am Thuvian Darklight, and my talents may be useful for whatever endeavor you may have that requires attention."


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 23, 2012)

Thiera guardedly answers, "I've spent some time in the city, but I'm not familiar with Ranocchio."

She sits at the table and accepts the offered drink, but decides to merely hold it as she's already had two.  Her other hand drifts down under the table, coming to rest on the hilt of her dagger.  She gives the three men at the table a quick once over for hidden weapons and threatening body language, not particularly thrilled at needing to deal with other tieflings.  She decides that there's no real threat, and relaxes a bit to listen to Dellrian's offer.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Before Dellrian could reply to Thuvian's introduction, and Thiera's and Xerik's statements, two other newcomers came over to the table.

The first is a fish-like creature, with flippers. She brings over a heavy chair and after sitting down, says, Marla says you are in need.  Tell me what Tanager and I can do for you.  I have worked with this one" nodding to Thuvian, "and the purple one at the bar before."  

The purple one also made his way over to the table and perches  himself on an empty chair.

"Aye, we've  worked together before, her and I and her living-suit-companion.  She's  got some fancy stuff, that Arianna; she's got some maneuvers, hurr aye.   So what are you gentleman talking about over here, anyway?"

Dellrian stands up to shake the hands/flippers of the new people.  He is a little surprised at the purple one's words.  "Living suit companion?  How does that work?"  he wonders in earnest.  "You will have to fill me in how that works.  Since you know Thuvian , allow me to introduce the other two."  

Indicating Xerik first Dellrian says "Xeric, from the Ranocchio district.  No doubt attempting to follow some of the successful stories of rags to riches you hear from the Ranocchio district in this bar.  And " gesturing to the female tiefling "Thiera.  By the sounds of it, quite the wanderer. So, can you three tell me a little more about your story?" Dellrian says, smiling serenly up at the two newcomers and Thuvian.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2012)

"I am a simple student of the arcane who finds his studies interrupted from time to time with the necessity of paying bills. How does your 'living skin' fare, my dear lady? Have you have been allowing it to tear things apart sufficiently to please it?" Thuvain speaks quietly as others come to join the discussion.


----------



## Qik (Jan 24, 2012)

Ni smiles his disproportionately large smile as he extends his small hand to the three tieflings.  "Names Ni.  Well, it's Nimientioquijuil, really, but that's a mouthful, well, not for me, really, it's just another word to me, and, urm, not really to other gnomes, either, most gnomes don't mind saying it all - "Nimientioquijuil," just sort of rolls off the tongue - well, the gnomish tongue, anyway, anyway, feel free to just stick with "Ni," or you can choose another syllable if you like, all of 'em are equally representative."

The gnome pauses here; something tells you that this is an averaged-sized sentence for Ni.  "Anyway, name's Ni; I'm from an island to the north, Illi Esse, perhaps you've heard of it?  Probably not.  Anyway, 'Ni,' and I'm here because...because..."  The gnome shifts a bit, as though he hadn't really thought of his reason for being here.  "Well, because I'm curious."

He looks at their host, Dellrian.  "Speaking of curious, sir, I am, in fact, curious as to why you all are gathering here?"  Ni's smile is, well, curious.









*OOC:*


Glad to be aboard; thanks for having me!  Looking forward to it, All.





[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 24, 2012)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

Arianna extends an iridescent scaled blue claw to shake the hand of the host.   After sitting down, a deep gravelly male voice, quite different from the melodic female heard before, groans "Hmmph, if you don't need me now, I shall retire until called again."  With a snap of her fingers, the blue scales ripple and recede into a wisp of smoke. 

Left behind is a young mermaid in a white silk blouse and leather skirt, wearing nice jewelry, lounging in a chair that appropriately fits her new form.  "My skin and legs, well, we shall just say he is a visitor.  He, I... well, *we* share the combat duties, while I do the spell slinging.  We have been having fun.  The town guards were having trouble dealing with an outbreak of wandering bones.  So, he" pointing to the purple gnome, "and we spent a little time crushing bones and then putting them back in their, what's the word, ah coffins.  Never did find out what woke them up."

Marla delivers the mermaid's order of fruits and cheeses along with a pitcher of wine.  Pouring one tall glass, she hands it to the lady of the sea.   "Thank you dear." as she gives her several gold coins.  Arianna, waiving her hand, "Please, enjoy."  

(after Ni's intro)
"Ahhhh...  So all gnomes don't worry and protect their names.  One I met once did.  He was very protective of it.  Yes he was. But, since he paid well, he can keep his name."


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 24, 2012)

Xerik remains quiet, observing each newcomer carefully. Listening to each of them introduce themselves, he turns his attention to their prospective employer when he realizes that the half-elf has yet to actually inform them just what it is he is in need of aid with, despite having been asked by each member of the group so far. Leaning back in his seat he takes a sip of his drink, still paying attention to the conversation forming at the table, but also as to the goings on around the room.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2012)

"Ah yes, the strange gnome without a name. It would not surprise if he wasn't actually a gnome but some other being taking the form of a gnome. Still, good pay, and many scrolls, so I saw no reason to pry any further. You remember Nora, I am sure. She is slowly getting used to the idea of being around strangers, though it still not her preference." The snake looks up briefly from the scraps of food at hearing her name before returning her attention to finishing them up.


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 24, 2012)

Thiera reminds herself that these are going to be her companions in this job and that she needs to trust them, and by the same token they need to trust her.  She decides to relinquish some of her background to the others.

"I originally hail from Irthos, but it didn't really hold my interest.  Now I travel between there and here acquiring...items of interest for...discerning parties."

Satisfied that she has done enough, she sits back again to listen to Dellrian's explanation of their duties.


----------



## Qik (Jan 24, 2012)

Ni is incredulous at the idea of a gnome withholding his name.  "But, then how do you call him?  Do you say, 'hey, you with the green skin, over here, yes you, no not you, lizardfolk, but you, the gnome.'"  Ni throws his hands up, overcome by the frustration of trying to get the attention of a fictitious gnome who has withheld his name.  "It all just seems so unnecessarily difficult and uncommonly obtuse."  The little gnome shakes his head.  "I'm glad none of you do that."

"Anyway, it's a pleasure to meet you all, yes indeedy, it most surely is."
[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 25, 2012)

With the lull in conversation Dellrian smiles and says "It is great to meet you all.  Now that we know each other, " he says, pushing away his now finished soup. "Shall we get down to business?"

He folds his hands in front of him.  "I would like to hire the 5 of you to look for something for me.  A few nights ago, I was out strolling around, walking my lovely Spot.  I have had him for a couple of years now, and he is the last gift I received from my old job as an assistant caretaker for House Gabbiano.  Well, unfortunately, as you just described it yourselves, a nasty bit of undead walking around caused me to lose him quite suddenly, and he went racing off.  I was able to chase him for many blocks, but unfortunately he slipped away into the sewer system below the city."

With a small sigh he says "I tried looking for him down in the sewers, but unfortunately that place is like a maze.  I was not very successful in finding him, but I did figure out something that might prove helpful."

He took out a small wrapped package, and proceeded to unwrap it.  The smell of something most definalty dead, and rotting by the smell of it, causes the entire room to stare at him.  Grog yells out from the bar "Oy! I told ya to not brin tha crap in here Dellian!"

Dellrian starts wrapping up the rotting meat quickly, saying "Most sorry Grog!"  Looking back towards the party Dellrian says "I am sure you can understand what my plan is yes?"


----------



## Qik (Jan 25, 2012)

Ni blinks.  Twice.  Three times.

"I beg your pardon sir, but I have no idea what in all the apparatuses of existence you may be implying."

The gnome elaborates, as he is wont to do.  "I mean, I was with you up until the rotting meat thing.  And I think I could help you.  I mean, I can talk with animals, I have an extraplanar friend who can see in the dark, and I've even spent some time in the sewer system talking to some nice but still misunderstood people who live on the fringes of this here society.  So I think I can help.  But...what's with carrying around a piece of rotten meat?"  Ni shrivels his nose in an expression of his distaste.  "I mean, I just don't get it."

He looks to the others.  "I _am_ new to these parts.  Am I missing something?  Is this some sort of eastern-continent ritual I haven't caught privy to as of yet?  Am I being rude by lacking my own portion of decomposing flesh?"  Ni suddenly looks worried that he's been violating some nonverbal social code ever since his arrival to the eastern continent of E'n.

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 25, 2012)

"Nope, that's weird here too." Xerik answers the excitable gnome. He leaned forward to listen more intently to his employers request, and immediately regretted that decision as he was assaulted by the stench of rotting flesh. "I agree with the gnome, I was with you up until the rotting flesh, you want us to go into the sewers and find your pet, not exactly a glamorous job, but hey gold's gold. I don't get how that's supposed to help."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2012)

"Exactly what breed of creature is Spot? Knowing this would help us find him much easier."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2012)

Arianna uses a little mage hand work to float a raspberry down to Nora, then grabs a couple strawberries for herself as she waits for the description of the missing critter.


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 25, 2012)

Thiera leans back in her chair, wishing that Dellrian would get to the point already.  While she does this, she tries to deduce what manner of creature this Spot is from the information she has.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dellrian looks slightly confused when everyone returns a questioning look to his question.  "I thought it was obvious.  I simply thought that the sewers would mask the smell of Spot's normal food, so I got something that had a little more stench.  Was I wrong to make that assumption?  I will have to defer to the experts here."

Look at Thuvian Dellrian continues with "As for breed, I would imagine him to be a normal breed?  You see alot of them running around.  If it helps, Spot is wearing a one of a kind collar.  A gem studded with emeralds and rubies.  Also, he has a large bald spot right by his rear end.  Hence, Spot.  "


----------



## Qik (Jan 26, 2012)

Ni's sigh of relief at the man's plan - _Oh, it's pet food!_ - once again gives way to nervousness at the man's seemingly unintentional evasiveness at enunciating Spot's species.  The gnome outstretches a small hand and lays it gently on Dellrian's forearm.  "A normal breed of what species, sir?  A dog?  A pony?  An owlbear?  A baby dragon?  A lesser psychopomp?  The clearer you are with us, Sir Dellrian, the easier our job will be."

Ni tries to keep optimistic, but he doesn't like where he senses this is headed.

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2012)

"Pardon any abruptness in my question, but it is my experience that many who seek professional aid found in places like this involving their pets tend to have rather unusual pets that require special instructions to handle. Therefore, I have found it is always best to get full clarification on such details before I go running off so I can prepare appropriately. You are probably correct that his normal food would not be of much value in the sewers, though, if Spot of the more normal variety of pet."


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 26, 2012)

Xerik didn't like the fact that Dellrian seemed unable to give them a name as to the creature they were to be looking for, in fact his reluctance was setting off all sorts of alarms in his mind, so he began to pay much more attention to his employer, from the way he held himself to the way he spoke to them.


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 26, 2012)

Thiera perks back up now that the mood seems to have gotten tense, and sets herself more forcefully to the task of determining what sort of creature this Spot is from the information given by Dellrian.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 27, 2012)

Qik said:


> "A normal breed of what species, sir?  A dog?  A pony?  An owlbear?  A baby dragon?  A lesser psychopomp?  The clearer you are with us, Sir Dellrian, the easier our job will be."






sunshadow21 said:


> "Pardon any abruptness in my question, but it is my experience that many who seek professional aid found in places like this involving their pets tend to have rather unusual pets that require special instructions to handle. Therefore, I have found it is always best to get full clarification on such details before I go running off so I can prepare appropriately. You are probably correct that his normal food would not be of much value in the sewers, though, if Spot of the more normal variety of pet."




Dellrian listens to both Ni and Thuvian before saying. "Psychopomp?  What is that?  Sounds most interesting.  But, my apologizes for not being clear. "

"Well, I believe his species is a badger, but I am not confident in that.  He seems a little bigger than a normal badger, coming up to about the height of the table.  Maybe he just had a much bigger growth spurt is all?  He was well trained though, so I do not think he should be much hard to handle. Trained by Niam Caan after all! "

Leaning forward, a sudden look of concern on his face, he asks very seriously "I am guessing your interested then?"

[sblock=Xerik]
You get the feeling that Dellrian is more used to talking to other business associates than hiring adventurers.  His lack of an explanation might be more a lack of dealing with adventurers.  He is clearly trying to help out, but he is not sure how.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thiera]
After hearing the description, you feel that Spot might be a Dire Badger, instead of a normal badger.  A vicous creature if provoked.  However, Dellrian did say it was well trained.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 27, 2012)

"I'm interested." Xerik says, satisfied that there wasn't any deception on the half elf's part.


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 27, 2012)

Convinced that Dellrian is being honest, and just isn't very good at inspiring trust, Thiera again relaxes.

"Sounds like you're looking for a dire badger," she says for the benefit of the others.  "I don't know why it would run into the sewers, but this sounds intriguing.  I'm in."


----------



## Qik (Jan 27, 2012)

Ni seems a tad disappointed that there won't be any psychopomps involved, but he nods his agreement nevertheless. 

"I'm in!  When do we leave?"

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2012)

"A dire badger? Seems reasonable enough, and something that size should be fairly easy to track in the sewer, especially if someone upsets it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2012)

"Does Spot come to strangers when his name is called?  Or we going to have to corner and capture him?"

"Capture, hmm...  Good thing Daylily isn't with us.  I am in."


----------



## Qik (Jan 27, 2012)

"Maybe him and Lu'll become friends."  Ni ponders this.

"Good question, Lady Arianna."

"And what's a 'Daylily'?"

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dellrian smiles in earnest, saying "Excellent!  I must admin, I was rather sure you would not want to do it.  I am sure adventures such as yourself find it such boring work.  Here, I have some things prepared for you."

Dellrian pulls back out the rotten meat, and places it on the table.  While still wrapped, it causes such a nasty smell.  Dellrian reaches into his pockets, and pulled out 5 vials full of a greenish liquid, and a rather large bag that jingles slightly.

"I have heard there are some _nasty_ creatures do there.  As such, I offer you these vials.  I am told they are quite easy to use, simply throw them at the enemy.  Also, as I know you are not going to enjoy getting such good clothes dirty, I had an advanced pay prepared.   I hope that they these are useful to you? " Dellrian asks, clearly thinking he did too much again.

        *GM:*  Each character gets an advanced pay of 50gp and an acid bottle.  Unless you want to refuse him.

EDIT: I will be mostly unavailable this weekend, due to a slightly emergency.  I will try to update as I can.


----------



## Qik (Jan 27, 2012)

Ni looks excited.  "Not a worry, fine sir: Lu always enjoys making new friends!  And your items will be exceedingly useful; many thanks!"

Ni seems ready to push off now; he's not the type that can stay sat in one place for very long.









*OOC:*


No worries, js; thanks for the head's up.





[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 27, 2012)

Xerik simply nods and snags one of the vials for himself, looking at the other members of his group. "I'm ready to go if you all are." 

He can't help but eye the bag, quite likely filled with more gold then he had ever had at one time, but he understood that if the half elf was right and there was dangerous things down in the sewers he would be trusting these people with his life, and so making a grab for the gold wouldn't be the smartest thing to do.









*OOC:*


 No worries here


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2012)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

"Daylily was someone I worked with once.  His joy was in the battle and he had a special disdain for the softer methods we will need today." 

"Ok, for our new friends, these three blue vials" that she pulls out of her scarf, "are healing.  If I fall over, feed me one of them.  The red one will not wake me.  If you fall over, I have wands and spells and the blessings of Tanager to stand you back up.  If you are hurt and in danger of falling down, holler out before you fall.  If I don't hear you I will probably be clawing and slashing and not notice.  I like battle too.  Oops.  Fighting in the dark.  Blue and red not enough.  OK. The red one will be in the backpack."  She makes sure the green acid vial is a different shape from the healing potions before tucking it away.

"Once we are ready to head out the door, I will need a couple minutes to put on my suit.  Eat up." pointing to the plate of fruit on the table and grabbing a couple more pieces for herself.

"Sir, do you have a starting point where Spot went into the sewers?  This is a big town."

[sblock=eventually before leaving the Inn]Setting the scarf on the table, the mermaid stands on her tail and puts on her cloak.  Drawing the hood up and over her face to be completely hidden. She starts singing in aquan and swaying rhythmically under the cloak.  After a minute of growing intensity with the cloak rising, the singing fades.  The blue demoness lifts the hood and grabs her scarf, backpack and weapons to strap on.  Once they are in place, "Ready." [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
        Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid, 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: 
In hand: Claw/Claw[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2012)

"Ah, yes, Daylily was quite energetic when it came to the art of combat. Let me grab my things real quick, and I shall be ready." Thuvian takes the acid flask, and his coins, quietly. At some point before leaving the Inn, he will go upstairs and come back down with his adventuring gear.


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 27, 2012)

Thiera accepts her advance pay and an acid flask and stands.

"Please allow me to go get my equipment in order."

With that, she abruptly turns and heads upstairs to retrieve her gear from her room.


----------



## Qik (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeing the results of Arianna's summoning ritual, Ni hops up out of his chair, excited to show off his own methodology.  "I can do that, too, see?"

The gnome walks over to a table where two humans are conversing heatedly.  "Sorry, chaps, don't mind me..." mumbles the gnome as he reaches up and tugs on the grimy table cloth, sending a mug resting on the table tipping wildly, on its way to falling over until its owner catches it.  

He turns to tell Ni off, but the gnome has already made his way to an empty table, where he separates two chairs and covers them, with a showman's flourish, with the grimy tablecloth.  Ni then proceeds to circle the covered chairs, mumbling this way and that, until finally he grasps the cloth and tugs, yelling, in his best stage voice, "BEHOLD!"

Standing where the chairs once were is, well, this amalgamation of a beast...







It looks singly unimpressed at having been summoned.

"OI!"  yells Grog from behind the bar.  "What happened to my CHAIRS?"

Ni rubs his hairless chin thoughtfully.  "Hmm, never really thought about that before..."

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dellrian held his hands up at Grog's outcry, saying "I'll pay for the damages, Grog.  Do not blame our excitable young friend here for wanting to show off a little.  As for a place to start, I lost him in sewers somewhere underneath the Roses.  There is a sewer entrance not far from the Venza Guard that I used to exit from.  My recommendation is from there."

He nods once at the rest of you, standing up and saying saying "I will be here for some time, so please let me know if you find anything or need me for anything more."


----------



## Qik (Jan 30, 2012)

"Well, if Lu was in the Hidden Path before I summoned him, and the chairs were _here_, then maybe the chairs are now somewhere in the Hidden Path..."

Still pondering this problem, Ni hoists himself atop Lu and heads out the door, headed towards the Roses.


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 30, 2012)

Xerik shakes his head, wondering just what he was getting himself into with these strangers who all seemed capable of summoning strange creatures. Rising to his feet he follows the others out and towards the Roses.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thuvian just shakes his head as he heads at the gnome's antics up the stairs to get his things. Speaking quietly to Nora under his breath, "Well, at least we know who will be able to get the foe's attention."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 30, 2012)

With the hood of her cloak up and hiding her face, so as not to cause a stir with the peasants on the street, Arianna heads outside and waits with the others in the street. Not knowing the 'dry side' of the city, she lets the others lead on to the 'Roses'.
[sblock=just before]Just before entering the sewer, Arianna will cast Mage Armor on her self for a 2 hour duration.[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 30, 2012)

Thiera joins the party as they head out, silently lurking at the rear of the group while she lets those who know the city better decide the direction.


----------



## Qik (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=Before the sewers...]Seeing Arianna cast her spell, Ni is once again inspired to copy the merwoman.  "Pretty good thinking, that is, after all, we're almost guaranteed to run into trouble, so, as they say, better safe than sorry, eh?"

Ni casts Mage Armor on Lu.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 31, 2012)

Xerik realized he didn't know much about his companions and their capabilities and this seemed like a better time to ask any questions he might have before it became a truly important issue. "Just a thought...but how are your eyes in the dark? If there really are dangerous creatures down there it might be best to not alert them to our presence with a torch or the like, myself I would much rather avoid any trouble, but if it does come down to a fight, I can hold my own for a bit just don't expect me to go toe-to-toe with anything."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thuvian will pull out a scroll and also cast Mage Armor just before entering the sewer.


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 31, 2012)

Thiera responds to Xerik, "The dark suits me fine, though I am used to it being provided by the boughs of trees and not a dank artificial cave.  I'm not sure the smell will agree with me as much as the lighting.  I, too, will be able to help if combat becomes necessary."  She grimly smiles, a slight curving of the lips that does not reach her eyes.  "I shall endeavor not to hit any of you should matters become heated."

She decides that she should preempt any danger and ready her bow and nock an arrow, but not draw it, when they finally enter the sewers.


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

Ni shrugs.  "I'm sorry to say that my eyes need some light to get my body around.  I've got better sight than some, but it's not as good as you all's seems to be."

Ni pats his eidolon affectionately.  "Lu here, on the other hand, can see like a charm in any conditions.  He's happy to scrap, too, like Frau Arianna, here, and Lu can bounce back from just about anything given the proper duration of respite, so maybe they should take the lead."  He turns to Arianna apologetically.  "Not to make the decisions for you, marm, of course not, I wouldn't think it, only a thought, of course, only a thought."

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

"Oh, don't fret the smell, lady Thiera - it's only as bad as your average Grak pit."  Ni doesn't wait to see whether you know what a Grak is or not.  "And I doubt you'll be in danger of hitting me - I'm so small!  And small bodies make for evasive targets.  Besides, I don't plan on being in between you and a suitable target, besides."  He winks exaggeratedly. 

[sblock=OOC]For order, I was thinking:
Lu--Arianna
Ni--Xerik
Thiera--Thuvian[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2012)

"I tend to prefer a darker environment myself; many of my abilities tend to lean in that direction, and it's easier to play with people's minds when they can't fully rely on their eyes."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 31, 2012)

"I don't use my toes to fight.  I poke things with a spear while getting to them, and then shred them with my claws.  Unless they are a long ways away, in which case I shoot them with the spear gun.  I can see shapes just fine in the dark.  Colors tend to all slide into grey, but shapes are just fine."

"Of course I will fight up front."


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> "I tend to prefer a darker environment myself; many of my abilities tend to lean in that direction, and it's easier to play with people's minds when they can't fully rely on their eyes."




Ni wiggles his fingers dramatically.  "Oooo!  Scary...I need to come up with a line like that." 

He picks up a handful of dirt and observes it thoughtfully as it transmutes before his eyes into a half a dozen inch worms; he frowns.  "Hmm...not much to be scared about when it comes to bringing the life out of things.  Maybe I need to start adding shadows or evil-looking colors or something."

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Jan 31, 2012)

"Alright then, Lu and Miss Arianna will take the lead, and should it come to a fight, will hopefully be able to keep them occupied enough for us to deal with the threat in our own ways, either by skulking around the edges looking for the appropriate moment to strike, making them into a walking pincushion as Thiera seems want to do, or using some form of magic as...well the rest of you seem to lean towards. With any luck the smell won't be an issue, hopefully Spot won't be that difficult to find down there and we can enjoy some easy gold." Xerik nods to himself, pleased with the groups dynamic as he draws his rapier, as it is better to be prepared for a fight and not need to be then other wise.


[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2012)

"Why must you associate shadows or specific colors with evil or similarly with and light with good? All you are doing when you do so is blind yourself to the objective truth about each condition, each of which has strengths, and each of which has weaknesses." Thuvian speaks quietly, genuinely puzzled at the gnome's comment.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 31, 2012)

"He probably hasn't had his butt frosted by a white dragon yet.  Eventually he will learn."


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

Ni seems quite surprised that his endless stream-of-consciousness verbiage is suddenly being taken for more than a grain of salt.  For once, the gnome seems uncertain of what to say, as he attempts to regain his mental footing.

"I...I...I am simply talking about ambiance, Herr Thuvian.  Do not mistake how _I_ take things with how I perceive _others_ to take things.  I mean, here I am, walking with three who have the Blood of the Negative, in the most objective sense possible, running through their veins, and I've been nothing but friendly to all of you!"  The gnome seems quite flustered, as though the last thing he ever expected to be accused of was a narrow perspective.

He turns to Arianna.  "And you, Mademoiselle Arianna, I am surprised at you.  If there's one person I've met since coming to the Eastern Continent who I would have thought would know better than to judge a book by its cover, it's yourself.  I am not the naive being your comments would suggest you think I am."  

The gnome seems equal parts indignant, shocked, and betrayed.  He huffily turns away from the pair, clearly hurt, and begins to distract himself by animating small stones and other objects temporarily into life as the group continues on their trek to the sewers.


----------



## mazzoli (Jan 31, 2012)

"It would appear that you have managed to offend our littlest comrade.  I'm not much use at clearing up situations like this myself, but I would suggest that you do something to make up for it.  I'm not the type of person who likes division in the group that is meant to be watching my back, and I believe you to be intelligent enough to see the wisdom in my point of view."  

Thiera turns to the gnome and says matter-of-factly, "I, for one, can appreciate your concern for the aesthetics of your craft and don't think you're amiss for playing to the prejudices of your audience, whether those prejudices are warranted or not."  After saying this her voice gets steely, "However, I would thank you to refrain from mentioning my heritage again.  I do not think I should be beholden for the actions of the parents I have never known."

She seems surprised at having said so much at a stretch, and continues stolidly with the rest of the party.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 1, 2012)

"But I *have to* judge a book by its cover!  Nobody has taught me yet what the squiggles on the inside mean." Chucking,  "And if I don't judge it and sell it, the next time I hit the water, it turns into minnow food.  Such fragile things books are.  At least glass will hold its own against water if you move it slowly."

Smiling at the gnome, "I haven't faced dragons.  You are young like me, in your twenties.   I assumed you had not either.   It was just an example that danger comes in any color."


----------



## Qik (Feb 1, 2012)

mazzoli said:


> "However, I would thank you to refrain from mentioning my heritage again.  I do not think I should be beholden for the actions of the parents I have never known."




The gnome grows indignant.  "_I_ wasn't beholding no-being to no-thing.  All _I_ did was refer to your heritage, without judgment.  Where I come from, those born with heritage from the Negative Plane are indeed judged based upon their own merits, and I will happily-go-merrily judge you upon the same."



Satin Knights said:


> "But I *have to* judge a book by its cover!  Nobody has taught me yet what the squiggles on the inside mean." Chucking,  "And if I don't judge it and sell it, the next time I hit the water, it turns into minnow food.  Such fragile things books are.  At least glass will hold its own against water if you move it slowly."
> 
> Smiling at the gnome, "I haven't faced dragons.  You are young like me, in your twenties.   I assumed you had not either.   It was just an example that danger comes in any color."




Ni does not return Arianna's smile, and at the mention of his age, his indignant resolve turns into out-and-out exasperation.  "_TWENTIES!?  _I am not a _child_, Mademoiselle Arianna.  I am in my sixties."

With that, the gnome turns back to keeping himself preoccupied.  Lu gives him a nuzzle of encouragement.  

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 3/3

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP:11/11 
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 1, 2012)

*"Sixties!*  That's a *turtle's* age.  You're not slow like a turtle.  You are young and bold!" Shaking her head from culture shock, because it just doesn't seem right.  "Grampa warned me the dry ones were weird."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2012)

As the group walks and talks, the scenery flies by. Row after row of shops, taverns, and people pass by you as you make your way towards the sewer entrance you were   Before long, they are standing in front of the sewer entrance, not far from the White Cloak Barraks in the Roses.  They can see a good deal of traffic coming in an out of it.  In particular, a half elven man bolts into the building, knocking down a guard who was coming out at the same time.
        *GM:*  As Ni, Thuvian, and Arianna prepare themselves for the journey into the unknown, is there anyone else who wants to prepare before going down into the sewers?


----------



## Qik (Feb 1, 2012)

Catching sight of the bolting half-elf, Ni says, "Oh, that doesn't look like publicly acceptable procedure.  We should do something about him, shouldn't we?"

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 1, 2012)

"If the White Cloaks have a problem with his actions, I am sure they would be able to do something about it."

"But..."

"If someone has been frightened by or complained about a bad gerr, they probably would have complained to the White Cloaks.  Maybe someone should ask them."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thuvian actually breaks a thin smile as the gnome continues to be agitated. "Easy, now, no need to get overly excited. Your life must be admirably blessed to able to indulge in such levels of emotion without negative consequence. I, and I suspect many of the others here, have not had that luxury, and random comments, especially ones that touch on the positivity or negativity of darkness, tend to hit a sensitive nerve."


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 1, 2012)

Thiera notices the commotion at the White Cloak Barracks and strains to figure out what she can about the situation as she removes her bow from her back and nocks an arrow.


----------



## Qik (Feb 1, 2012)

Still watching the fleeing figure, Ni says, "Checking with those in Cloaks sounds good."

At Thuvian's comments, he blinks a few times, and then just waves his hand, no longer interested in what the wizard has to say.

"You know, I really think we should do something about that half-elf..."  Ni catches Lu's eye, and the eidolon charges in to engage the flee-er.

[sblock=OOC]Not to jump the shark, but I can't see Ni standing by and watching someone flee from a watch station.  Lu'll charge in, if he can, and full attack to deal nonlethal damage, if he can.  I'll refrain from rolling until we have a better idea as to what is going on.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 1, 2012)

"May I just ask why everyone is so concerned with a man running into a guard barracks? More then likely he was recently robbed and is in a rush to report it, I see merchants act like that all the time" Xerik shakes his head at his companions odd behaviour, not bothered by the Gnomes comments one way or another.









*OOC:*


Just wanted to point out that the Half-elf isn't fleeing from the guards rather is running into the building, so more then likely having Lu attack? Not a great idea







[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 1, 2012)

"Oops!  You're right!"  Ni whistles sharply, and Lu screeches to a halt, confused.  The gnome trots to catch up with the eidolon, and approaches the building.









*OOC:*


Oops, indeed; my bad on that one.  I kept reading it as though he was fleeing, not running into the building.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 1, 2012)

"Upon considering it, there is the possibility that he could be running from a dire badger or something else related to the object of our search.  It might behoove us to investigate before we head into the sewers."









*OOC:*


I'm simply going off the principle of Chekhov's Gun here.  I know it's metagaming a bit, but that detail doesn't really seem necessary unless there's some importance to it, and it shouldn't hurt to investigate.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 2, 2012)

*GM:*  You are free to believe what ever you wish.  I will update tomorrow once I get the feel of where you guys are going to go.


----------



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well, me SK and Mazzoli all voted to check in at the White Cloak station, so that's majority right there...


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thiera tries to listen in close as the guard who fell stands up, muttering something to himself that she could not quiet here.  

As the rest of the party enters the White Cloak building, an attendant walks forward towards the party, a questioning look in his eye.  He looks around, a look of confusion and fear obvious in his face.  He looks at the only "normal" looking person in the group and asks Ni "Um, how can the Venza Guard assist you today?  Are you here to turn these people in?  And...Is that a _mermaid_?"


----------



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

Ni smiles a cheshire cat smile.  "No no no, sir, these here are my friends, well, actually, some of them are my friends, others just 'work aquaintances'" - he shoots Thuvian a look - "but anyway, nope, no prisoners, they're all good people, mostly, anyways, and yes, yes she is a mermaid, and a fearsome one at that."

Ni has no need to stop for a breath.  "Anyways, fine sir, we were on our way to the sewers in an effort to recover a missing badger - an unusually large badger, we've been told, with a spot on its rump - and we thought it wise to come and see if there have been any reports of such a beast in the area.  You know, due diligence and all that."  The gnome intercepts Lu as he makes to eat a decorative plant, waiting to see the attendant's response.

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 2, 2012)

Xerik was more then a little uneasy at entering the guard barracks, as his normal experience with them was that they were to be avoided at all costs, mostly because he didn't want to wind up in a jail cell for trying to survive. He tensed instinctively when he was called a prisoner by the receptionist and quietly made his way closer to the door.

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 2, 2012)

"Guardsman Konys hired us to help quell the undead rising a couple days ago.  By the way, we thank the White Cloaks for the work.  While the undead were wandering the city, they seem to have frightened someone's pet, and this pet went and hid down in the sewers.  So, today we have the simpler job of finding it."


----------



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

"Hopefully simpler..." Ni adds with a wink.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thuvian stays near the back of the group, content to let the gnome and mermaid do the talking.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 3, 2012)

The attendant, still looking confused at the group make up, looks at the mermaid, saying  "So you were the ones helped him out?  Sir Konyns was very grateful for that.  I too, thank you for your services."

Looking back at Ni, he continues with " I hope that you find this person's pet.  We have been swamped with the amount of requests to find lost pets, persons, and other items during that mad uprising.  As for reports of a large badger, I am afraid we have nothing. "

He looks toward the rest of your party again and says "I apologize for my rudeness earlier.  Just when so many...unique people enter the guard office, one gets a little nervous."


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 3, 2012)

"It appears that this line of investigation did not pan out.  However, we do know that Spot has not revealed himself, as I would imagine a dire badger roaming the streets would spark some reaction including a report to the authorities.  I suggest we return to our initial plan and search the sewers for the creature."


----------



## Qik (Feb 3, 2012)

Ni nods.  "Couldn't have said it any better myself, Madame Thiera.  Lead the way!"

Thanking the White Cloak attendant for their time, Ni heads for the door, followed by Lu.


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 3, 2012)

Thiera follows the gnome without a backward glance, eager to get started.


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 3, 2012)

Xerik was just as eager as the others to be out of there and get back to the search.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 3, 2012)

As they get to the sewer entrance, Arianna draws her speargun, loads it, and takes lead alongside Lu.

[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
        Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.9 hours)
In hand: Speargun [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2012)

As the group leaves the Whitecloak office, the assistant calls back "If you ever need anything, please let us know.  We are always happy to help!" as the door proceeds to shut tight in front of him.  

The trip to the sewer entrance is uneventful.  You can smell it before you you see it, the wood from the entrance starting to slowly rot away.  A small handle allows the giant wooden plank to be moved. A drop about 40', into a liquid that you cannot see the bottom of, is all that you see.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thuvian grimaces slightly before sighing, "Anyone have some rope? That looks like a nasty fall."


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 5, 2012)

Xerik nods and reaches into his pack, pulling out a length of rope. "Perhaps I or Miss Arianna should go down first, just to make sure it's safe? Or perhaps Lu, though I don't know how well he can climb down a rope...Care to enlighten us master Ni?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 5, 2012)

*Arianna*

"I'll go down first.  I just need to adjust things a bit first."  Being too lazy to uncock the speargun the slow way, she fires it into the hole and listens for a _'tink'_ as it hits bottom under the water or for a bellowing screech of something nasty below the water's surface. 

Taking off her cloak and backpack, opens her backpack and pulls out a sealed sleeping bag.  Opening the bag, it's a bit sloshy wet inside.  She stuffs the cloak inside the sleeping bag and then reseals it.  Pulling a black leather pouch out, she stuffs it in her pocketed scarf without checking the contents.   With a couple puffs on the air bladder in her backpack, she figures it will balance the buoyancy fairly well.  Tucking, closing and sealing her backpack up for a wet adventure, sheathing the speargun in its quiver, she is now ready to get dirty.

(if nothing screeched)
The demoness climbs down the rope.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
         Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 38 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
1 mysterious black leather pouch (in scarf)
 Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.9 hours)
In hand: Claw/Claw[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

Ni frowns.  "Hmm, well, Lu doesn't really have any hands, so I'm not too sure how well he could negotiate a rope - we could either tie him up and lower him down" - Lu's expression suggests that he's not too excited by this idea - "or I could unsummon him and then resummon him once we've found our footing down there."

"And don't be such a worry-wort, Lu; it'd be a fine trip."

Ni watches Arianna descend, a slightly dubious expression on his face.  Once she reaches the bottom, he allows the merwoman a moment to look about, then mutters a brief incantation before pointing to her down the shaft and whispering, "How does it look, Mademoiselle Arianna?"

[sblock=OOC]GM - let me know if lowering Lu by a rope would be doable once we've had a look around.

Cast message, whisper to Arianna.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 7, 2012)

The SPLASH of the water is followed by the _tink _of metal on stone, indicating that the water is not all that deep.  It is simply the years and years of decaying filth hiding the depth of the pool.  

Ariaran, being the first down the hole, listens carefully to see if anything comes from either side.  The only sound is the _drip drip drip_ of water falling from somewhere ahead.  After waiting about 10 minutes, she concludes that nothing is  coming to attack her.  Yet.

        *GM:*  You can tie a harness out of rope around the legs and waist of a person, so I have no issue with it.  I would recommend using more than one person, as Ni is probably not strong enough to lower Lu by himself.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 7, 2012)

She whispers back, "Quiet and dirty down here.  Come on down."

Arianna drags the end of the rope to the side just a bit, then plants her foot squarely on the end of the rope to steady it while she draws the speargun and loads it again, watching the tunnel for surprises.  If they want to draw the rope up for a harness, she will step off.


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

"Got it," Ni whispers back before turning to the others.  Slightly embarrassed, he asks, "Mind helping me help Lu down?"

[sblock=OOC]Lower Lu down first, then Ni can go.  Ni'll cast Light on his monocle on the way down.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 7, 2012)

Thiera decides that she's likely strong enough to assist, and moves to help lower Lu into the sewers if nobody else steps up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thuvian knows full well he lacks the necessary strength to aid in lowering Lu, so he steps back to make room for those who can help.


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 7, 2012)

Xerik waits for Lu to be lowered down into the sewer before speaking up again, noticing Ni moving towards the rope next. "If you don't mind Master Ni, I'd like to go down and start looking around without a large light source revealing our presence to anything that might be down there"

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

Ni shrugs.  "Sure.  But I'll be needing to use the light eventually, otherwise I won't be of much use."

[sblock]To clarify: Ni'll cast Light on his monocle's rope; should keep from blinding him.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2012)

As more people continue to climb down, those already below keep their eyes peeled for any unnatural movements.  Lu was by far the trickiest to get down, but eventually everyone is safely down in the sewers.

The light that gleams from Ni's monocle lights the way for those who need the light, but those who do not need it can see that this particular sewer goes forward about 100' feet before turning sharply to the right.  Going behind you, you can see a similar path going about 50', but slowly turning to the right. 

[sblock=Dungeonerring]
DC 15: You can tell that the sewers were built to mimic some of the roads above, with the extensions in both directions following a similar path on Venza's streets above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

Ni huffs a bit as he gets his bearings; he doesn't seem to mind the smell.  "See any sign of any badger-friend, Lu, me boy?"  Lu sniffs around obligingly.

[sblock=Actions]Lu uses Survival to search for tracks/signs of life/etc.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 9, 2012)

Thiera also looks around for signs of the dire badger, including hair, leavings and possibly scrapes in soft stones from its claws.

[sblock=OOC]Take that Lu![/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]
Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Nocked Longbow
Off Hand: -
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

Ni watches Thiera study the passageway diligently.  He taps his eidolon on the shoulder.  "You should learn from her, Lu, I mean, you know what you're doing, but she _really_ knows what she's doing, I mean, really, look at her search!  The _thoroughness_!  The _diligence_!"

Lu shakes its head slightly, nonplussed.

[sblock=OOC]mazzoli: Hah!

If it helps any, count Lu's roll as an Aid Another to Thiera's.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 9, 2012)

Thiera silently basks in Ni's praise and makes sure to do her best for Lu's benefit.

[sblock=OOC]You can't bring in a scab to do my job.  I've got my Ranger's Union card somewhere around here...[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 9, 2012)

Xerik left those with the skills for it look for tracks to find spot, and instead did what he did best, started skulking, keeping an eye open for any potential traps or dangers.

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 9, 2012)

"Do we want to pull out the stinky meat now to attract Spot's attention, or later?  I am sure it will attract the attention of many things down here."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thuvian sticks to the middle of the group, his crossbow loaded and ready. A small snake rests on his shoulder, watching the area around them.


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> "Do we want to pull out the stinky meat now to attract Spot's attention, or later?  I am sure it will attract the attention of many things down here."




Ni considers Arianna's question.  "Humph.  Well, I can see the advantages of either course of action.  Pulling it out now might save us time and energy searching heedlessly, but like you say, it may cause us more trouble."

Ni gestures to Thiera and Lu as they continue their search for signs of traffic.  "I say we see if they turn up something.  If so, I'd vote to follow the trail with the meat concealed.  If not, pulling the out the bait would seem to be our best bet."

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 12, 2012)

With both Lu and Thiera searching for a trail amoung the mess, it takes some time to find any sort of markings.  The sewage water did a nice job of clearing the floor daily of any markings, but the walls still showed the signs of creatures with large enough claws running down the hallways.  Both Lu and Thiera, looking in separate spots, look up forward at the same spot.  Lu sort of points in the direction, but Thiera says "That way"


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

Ni rubs the top of Lu's head fondly, while Lu contently munches on an apple core he picked up during the search.  "Right - let's go, then."


[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 12, 2012)

Thiera is content to watchfully stick near the rear of the group, alert for any danger, her duties thus far satisfactorily carried out.

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Nocked Longbow
Off Hand: -
[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 12, 2012)

Xerik kept himself near the front of the group, keeping an eye out for any potential dangers that might be lurking in the shadows.

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 13, 2012)

Alongside Lu, with her speargun in hand, Arianna takes the lead in moving down the tunnel.
[sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
        Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.8 hours)
In hand: Speargun[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 14, 2012)

*GM:*  I will _try_ to get a map ready for tomorrow..  Most likely Wednesday 

Rat Swarm
40' in space
Lu--Arianna
Ni--Xerik
Thiera--Thuvian 		

     

As the group continues on, the ambient sounds of the sewer seem to press around you.  The dropping of water.  The splash of your boots as you march along.  The sound of breathing between your compaions.  The sqeak of a mouse.  The sqeak of a second mouse.  A third...

Those out front can see the writhing mass of hundreds and hundreds of rats, crawling on the walls, swiming in the water, all coming towards one thing:  Your Party.


[sblock=Init]
Round 1
Arianna
Lu
Rat Swarm
Everyone Else
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Ni: 16/16
Lu 11/11
Arianna: 17(11)/17(11)
Thuvian: 12/12
Thiera: 11/11
Xerik: 9/9

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Lu, Ariana, Thuvian)

Spells Cast:
```
Bad Guys:

```
Rat Swarm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2012)

Seeing the mass of rats coming down the tunnel first, Arianna instinctively lets the spear bolt fly and shouts "Rats at forty feet!" while reloading quickly.
[sblock=actions]std fire weapon in hand, free shout, move action reload[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
         Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 37 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.8 hours)
In hand: Speargun[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 14, 2012)

Lu hesitates a moment and then charges forward into the swarm in a perhaps-desperate attempt to protect its master.

[sblock=Actions]Lu'll charge 40' to the swarm and full attack; not sure if it'll actually work, but if not, the swarm'll either pass by him or settle onto him, buying us some time.

Lu's attack is +2/AC -2 from the charge.  *EDIT:* Ah, shoot, forgot to add the +2 from charge to the attack.  Should be 13/13/20.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2012)

*GM:*  I unfortunately only have about an hour to update, so I am sorry for the lack of maps.  I will get one up over the weekend (if combat is not already over by then).  Lu is starting to get consumed by the swarm.

Rat Swarm
RLU Swarm
35' in space
XX--Arianna
Ni--Xerik
Thiera--Thuvian         

     

Arianna's shot does nothing to the on comming swarm, as they keep on coming.  Lu bravely charges forward, only getting a few with his sharp claw.

The Rat swarm moves forward, biting and gnashing as Lu as they start to nibble on the exotic creature. ( 2 Fort Save for Lu vs DC 12, one for disease, the other for distraction)


[sblock=Init]
Round 1-> 2
Rat Swarm
Everyone
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Ni: 16/16
Lu 8/11
Arianna: 17(11)/17(11)
Thuvian: 12/12
Thiera: 11/11
Xerik: 9/9

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Lu, Ariana, Thuvian)

Spells Cast:
```
Bad Guys:

```
Rat Swarm 2 DMG
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 16, 2012)

Having drawn her bow the moment Arianna shouted, Thiera looses an almost certainly ineffectual arrow toward the swarm.  She then reaches into her pack for the acid flask that Dellrian so thoughtfully provided.

[sblock=Action]Fire arrow at swarm, use move action to get out acid flask[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 16, 2012)

Xerik looked at the swarm and quickly realized his weapons were not going to be that effective in this fight, so he also reached inside his pack and brought out the vial of acid they had each been given. "Careful Lu!" He shouted before tossing his vial towards the swarm.

[sblock=actions]Move action to draw vial, free action to yell at Lu, Standard to throw[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 17, 2012)

Ni frowns at the sight of Xerik chucking a vial of acid towards Lu, but he also knows there's little option.  Besides, the gnome is always disposed to looking on the bright side.  "Ahh, nothing to worry about - it would take a _lot_ to damage Lu permanently.  A lot a lot!"  This last phrase is punctuated by the hurling of his own acid vial, which flies towards the rat-covered Lu, but veers errantly along its flight path.

Lu, meanwhile, deals valiantly with the rats' initial onslaught, despite the acid vials flying towards him.

[sblock=Actions]Ni: 5' step forward, Move: draw acid flask, Standard: throw it at the square Lu is in.  Given that splash weapon range is 10', that should be a -3 penalty, or a net of +1.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thuvian waits to launch his own flask to see if it is required to take down the swarm. If it proves to be required, he'll launch it, otherwise, he'll hold onto it for future crises.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 17 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 6 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Silent Image, Vanish[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 17, 2012)

Seeing as Lu has them distracted at a distance and not rushing the party, Arianna takes another shot at the rodents, trying to skewer more of the little buggers.
[sblock=actions]std: shoot, move reload[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
         Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 36 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.8 hours)
In hand: Speargun[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2012)

*GM:*  Temprary Map:
 Rat Swarm
 RLU Swarm
 35' in space
 XX--Arianna
 Ni--Xerik
 Thiera--Thuvian         

Lu to finish the PC's Actions.
     
 The rest of the party laucnhes a variety of attacks, from arrows to  acid.  Thiera's arrow manages to get a couple of the creatures, but  Xerik's, Ni's, and Thuvian's acids dont get as many as the wanted.   Thuvian's is stopped by a wall some feet away, and burns a couple more  due to the spalsh effect of the acid.  The same happens to Xerik's miss, splashing at the wall in front of the swarm, and singing Lu with the splash.  Ni's hits the other side of the wall, still getting a little bit of the swarm.  Arianna's shot skewers an already dead rat, and does nothing to effect the swarm.  


 [sblock=Init]
 Round 1-> 2
 Rat Swarm
 Everyone
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Ni: 16/16
 Lu 7/11
 Arianna: 17(11)/17(11)
 Thuvian: 12/12
 Thiera: 11/11
 Xerik: 9/9
 
 Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Lu, Ariana, Thuvian)
 
 Spells Cast:
```
Bad Guys:

```
Rat Swarm 10 DMG
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2012)

"If Lu can get out of the way, I can try to hold them in place long enough for others to finish them off. My apologies to those who can't see in the dark, but it's the only trick I have left to deal with these critters." Thuvian frowns as the barrage of acid flasks fails to accomplish it's goal.

[sblock=actions]Ready casting of Binding Darkness on the swarm as soon as Lu gets clear. As a standard action, you cast a weave of shadows at any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The shadows entangle  your foe for 1 round plus 1 additional round for every five wizard levels  you possess. In conditions of bright light, this duration is halved  (minimum 1 round). A creature entangled by your shadows has concealment  from those without darkvision or the ability to see in darkness, and other  creatures likewise have concealment relative to it.[/sblock][sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 17 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 5 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Silent Image, Vanish[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Feb 20, 2012)

Xerik sighed as his acid did very little to stem the tide of rates, and more then likely did more damage to Lu then anything. "Sorry Lu!" He shouts before moving up towards the swarm to help the creature out, taking care to protect himself until Thuvian is able to lock the swarm down

[sblock=Actions]
Move action to move 30' towards the swarm, Standard Action Total defence
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 20, 2012)

Ni and Lu wince in tandem as the acid from Xerik's vial singes the eidolon, although only Lu seems to be actually hurt.  Stepping forward, Ni says, through gritted teeth, "I've got some more acid for ya, rats!" as a small green orb congeals from nothing in his palm and then shoots forth, singing a cluster of the vermin.  Ni gives a celebratory fist-pump.

Lu does its best to reduce the swarm's numbers, swatting and biting in earnest.  Ni nods his understanding to Thuvian and calls out, "Lu!  Retreat!" and the eidolon obediently takes a step backward. 

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves forward 15' and casts Acid Splash.  Lu full attacks and then takes a 5' step backwards, out of the swarm.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 21, 2012)

Arianna lets another speargun bolt fly managing to skewer another already dead rat.  Changing tactics, she reaches into the pocketed scarf for the acid vial.
[sblock=actions]std shoot, move equiv retrieve acid vial[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]

Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
         Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.8 hours)
In hand: Speargun and acid vial[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Feb 22, 2012)

Thiera darts forward, acid vial in hand, and throws it at the swarm of rodents.

[sblock=Actions]Move 20' toward the swarm, then throw the acid flask.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Acid Flask
Off Hand: Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 4, 2012)

The swarm manages to attack one more time before the next round attacks.  Biting and scratching at Lu, the rats seem desperate to try and finish off the creature in front of it.  

However, with the next volley of attacks the swarms starts to disperse.  Lu catches a few in his claws and teeth, but the majority of the swarm lines burnt, skewered, or otherwise dead.


 [sblock=Combat Over]
 Good job guys!  I am backish.  I will try and update when I can, but my schedule is less busy then how it was before.  
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2012)

Arianna goes and attends to the wounded feliphant.  Pulling a wand, she heals a bit of damage it took in its gallant charge.  The wand fizzles.  She tries again.  Still it is under performing.  "I am going to have to talk to someone about this when we get back topside."
 [sblock=actions]Heal Lu 6 HP.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
         Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 17,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
MW Longspear +5, d8+4 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +3, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Jolt +2, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor (1.7 hours)
In hand: wand [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 6, 2012)

Ni rushes over to Lumoi'es the instant it becomes clear the rats are dispersing.  As he cradles his eidolon as best he can, Arianna heals the odd creature back to full strength.  Ni nods his thanks  profusely.  

"Ah yes, wands, they can be quite unreliable if you get them from the wrong fellow.  I only bought magical goods - although I could only afford small things, really, I'm not in a particularly advantageous situation economically at this stage in my life - from one especially trustworthy fellow back on Illi Esse.  Haven't tried the continent's goods, yet, but," he frowns, "this doesn't bode well."

Lu shrugs off Ni's over-attentiveness and turns to munch on a nearby apple core.  Ni looks around at the group.  "Well, those acid flasks didn't really do much, but they sure were a good idea - we'll have to remember to commend our employer.  Shall we continue?"

[sblock=OOC]Hope we didn't lose the new guys.  Thanks for the wanding, SK.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thuvian observes the swarm breaking up quietly, "Yes, they were a wise choice, a rare thing indeed to find amongst the nobility. We should probably keep moving, as there may be other things down here besides our intended target that would like to introduce themselves unnecessarily."


----------



## Qik (Mar 7, 2012)

As Lumoi'es slips away from Ni's gnome-sized bear hug, the summoner nods exaggeratedly.  "I agree - who in all the planes knows what else is down in this sewer.  Rat swarms!  Underdwellar colonies!  Luminescent bats!  We'd better get moving!"

Ni starts to march off, continuing in the direction the group had been traveling until the appearance of the rats, with Lu catching up with and then surpassing its diminutive master to take the group's lead.

[sblock=OOC]Are  @Drakhar  and  @mazzoli  still with us?  I'd hate to have lost them so early in their LPF lives![/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2012)

*Arianna*

"Just a sec.  I got this... itch. Ugh."  With a wave of her hand she sends Teq away for the moment.  Sighing as she scratches her back.  "That's better."  She spends a bit of time calling Teq back from the outer planes.    "An itch between two skins is just so annoying.  Ok. Ready" as she takes the lead again next to Lu.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
         Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +7 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +7 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (1.7 hours)
In hand: Speargun [/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 7, 2012)

Thiera silently follows along with the rest of the party attentive for any danger.  She thanks Pascal that the swarm of rodents was dispersed so easily.

[sblock=OOC]I'm still kicking.  You're not getting rid of me that easily.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Longbow
Off Hand: -[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 8, 2012)

As Ni and Lu press ahead, the pair scan the darkness for any signs of vermin or the object of their pursuit.  

[sblock=OOC]Glad you're still with us, mazzoli!

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] - I don't mean to be bothersome here, as I know firsthand that posting rates can ebb and flow, but I did want to check and see if this is going to be more or less the rate of things for the foreseeable future.  As is, the game has all but entirely lost the wind in its sails, and as Ni is my only currently-active PC, I kind of hate to see him languish.  So if you could, please give me/us a clearer idea of what you think your posting will be like in the coming weeks.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2012)

Qik said:


> @jackslate45  - I don't mean to be bothersome here, as I know firsthand that posting rates can ebb and flow, but I did want to check and see if this is going to be more or less the rate of things for the foreseeable future.  As is, the game has all but entirely lost the wind in its sails, and as Ni is my only currently-active PC, I kind of hate to see him languish.  So if you could, please give me/us a clearer idea of what you think your posting will be like in the coming weeks.




        *GM:*  I understand why you want to know.  The main reason I am saying I can be more active now is I am no longer working sun up to sun down, with only going home to sleep. However, I am playing the catch up game as I put all of my other work aside to finish this super project that I worked on..  Meaning, while I am no longer staying all day at work, I am still putting in 10+ hours to ensure that I am getting up to date ASAP.  

The good news is that this game is half over, as this was written to be a quick game.  Hopefully before I have to start my second super project in April, we can warp this game up.       

The group moves forward, taking their time and looking for any clues.  Both Lu and Thiera look for anything of help as they continue.  

Finally, after another 20 minutes of looking around, the trail seems to end at an intersection of three sewer lines, each branching off in different directions.  This seems to be a heavy intersection, as many trails lead to different areas.


----------



## Qik (Mar 8, 2012)

Upon arriving at the intersection, Ni puts his hands on his hips in an exaggerated display of frustration.  "See anything, Lu?" he asks his eidolon, as Lu searches about for the tracks they'd been following.  Not content just to stand there, Ni gives his eidolon an encouraging pat on the back, with a little magic to boot.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Ni casts Guidance on Lu (+1 on a d20 roll); Lu uses Survival to look for the trail.

Thanks for bringing us up to speed, js.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 8, 2012)

Thiera sees Lu attempting to usurp her place in the group again and confidently steps up to try her hand at either finding the trail or helping Lu look for it.

[sblock=OOC]*shakes fist* Stealing my position again!
Edit: Victorious again![/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Longbow
Off Hand: -[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 9, 2012)

Arianna stands guard while the others try to decipher who went where from the tracks.


----------



## Qik (Mar 9, 2012)

Ni shakes his head sadly as Lu is once again outdone by Thiera's expertise.  "There, there, buddy," he says, patting his eidolon consolingly on the back, "can't win 'em all." 

Lu shoots Thiera an expression that reads, _come on lady, cut me a break_.

[sblock=OOC]Hah![/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 9, 2012)

"Perhaps we should consider deploying the meat before we go too much further. As much as I dislike the idea of multiple visitors, at least right now, we can be fairly certain the area to our back is clear. We may not have even that comfort later." Thuvian speaks quietly as he keeps his crossbow armed and ready.


----------



## Drakhar (Mar 9, 2012)

Xerik remained quiet after the battle and while they continued to follow the tracks. Upon reaching the intersection and listening to Thiera and Ni, with Lu's help, try to find any sign of the badger, he decides to do a little scouting of his own, silently moving down the middle branch a ways to check for any signs of danger or clues as to the badger's location.










*OOC:*


Apologies, I have been playing Mass Effect 3 since tuesday and hadn't noticed we were updating again. 








[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 10, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> "Perhaps we should consider deploying the meat before we go too much further. As much as I dislike the idea of multiple visitors, at least right now, we can be fairly certain the area to our back is clear. We may not have even that comfort later." Thuvian speaks quietly as he keeps his crossbow armed and ready.




Ni's face communicates his sudden recollection of their employer's other aid.  "Oh!  Right!  The stinky meat!  Yes, let's, better they come to us than us to them, eh, even though you're right in that it could be potentially problematic if we're inundated with hungry sewer-dwellers, but then again, what else are our options, I certainly don't feel like wandering through these sewers all day, I've got bigger fish to fry, that's how the saying goes, right?"

Lu munches on a bit of orange rind, nonplussed.

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 12, 2012)

Xerik's foray ahead finds little in the department of evidence of badgers, let a lone any sort of evidence.  Upon closer inspection, it appears that something recently came by and cleaned up whatever tracks there were down this path. The stone on the edges of the murky water certainly looks cleaner, and for the first time since entering the sewer he can see the outlines of his shoes.  

Thankfully, his exploration was not in vein.  After a moments research by the tracking duo, Lu sniffed at something that smelled stronger than most.  Thiera, noticing it as well, looks down at what it was.

A rat, half eaten and rotting almost as bad as the "gift" from your employer, lies at the entrance to one of the lines.  Starting down this hallway a bit, Thiera is able to pick back up the trail of the badger.  By looking at the trail, it looks like this one was much more recent.


----------



## Qik (Mar 13, 2012)

"Excellent!" exclaims Ni, patting his eidolon on the back.  After staring at his palm a moment, he turns and gives Thiera a pat as well, in an effort to spread the praise equally.  Lu shoots Thiera a look that suggests the tempered eidolon is getting increasingly jealous of the attention its master is giving her, intended or no.

His glowing monocle cord dangling from his face as he peers into the darkness, Ni says, "Let's proceed, ladies and gentlemen and mer-lizard-esque folk!"









*OOC:*


Ready to roll.

Edit: Hehe - that's a pun in this hobby.  
*cue groans*






[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +2
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that the expert trackers have picked the path to walk, Arianna takes lead again for the travel down the tunnel.  She keeps a sharp eye out for trouble above or below the water line. [sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
          Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +7 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +7 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (1.5 hours)
In hand: Speargun[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 14, 2012)

Confident that she is carrying her weight in the party Thiera follows Arianna deeper into the sewers, ready for any trouble that may come her way.

[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Longbow
Off Hand: -[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2012)

The Path you've taken is clearly on the right track. Not only is the trail fresh, Thiera estimates it to be mere hours old. Even as you progress forward, those of you who do not need the light to see notice that the tunnel turns sharply again to the right. 

        *GM:*  Perception checks for all.


----------



## Qik (Mar 15, 2012)

Whistling softly to himself as the group traverses the sewer passage, Ni keeps an eye out.  Lu joins in to occasionally make it a duet.

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (2/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2012)

Arianna tries to keep a watchful eye, but the flies and bugs down here distract her.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thuvian keeps his crossbow armed as he walks quietly.


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 15, 2012)

Thiera quickly takes stock of her surroundings.

[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Longbow
Off Hand: -[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Mar 16, 2012)

Xerik remained quiet, but kept his eyes out for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2012)

The sound of a roar of fury is heard, echoing out through the sewer.  Somewhere, it seems that a heated battle is going on, with one side clearly at a significant advantage over the other.  The roar stopped as quickly as it begin, and only the ambient sound is the sound of dripping water and splashing feet.

[sblock= Ni, Nora, Xerik]
Even as you hear the echo fade out, something seems wrong.  You hear, much to your nerves, that there are clearly sounds of feet hitting the water at a run, coming closer in your direction.  It seems to be coming from the tunnel ahead, and its getting closer, and closer...

You think you have only seconds to act.  Better make it count.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Surprise round:
Ni
Nora
Xerik


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2012)

"Methinks that something else may have found our target, and decided it was not an encounter they wanted to continue." As Nora hisses a warning, Thuvian backs up to the wall of the sewer as he prepares to cast a spell.


----------



## Qik (Mar 16, 2012)

Hearing the sound of a figure rushing towards them, Ni makes the split-second decision to err on the side of caution.  _If it turns out to be the wrong thing to do, I can always buy the chap a beer later._

"Somethinslippery!" he yells, waving his hands in a complicated flourish.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Grease on the ground as far up ahead as possible.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Mar 17, 2012)

Xerik quickly looks around for a place to hide and prepares himself to attack whatever is approaching should it be dangerous.

[sblock=Actions]Xerik moves to the side of the tunnel and makes a stealth check to hide[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2012)

*GM:*  So, I get home ready to post the map, and it turns out my brother nuked my computer with a virus...

However, with only one combatant, we don't need a map do we?       

Ni's grease spell hits the water, and somehow does not dissolve.  But what it does do is cause the creature running to hit the grease at a full run, slide out of control, and _SLAM_ right into the wall.  A small glint of gold dances off in the light of Ni's light spell, and the form of a badger can be seen as it lies in the pool of excrement and filth.  Xerik, not 10' away, holds his breath to some relief;  the badger does not seem to have seen him.  

[sblock]
Round 1:
You guys
Spot
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
Grease -- Grease
Spot -- Grease
10'
Xerik
25'
Lu--Arianna
Ni--Empty
Thiera--Thuvian 
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thuvian moves just close enough to reach out to the shadows surrounding the badger, trying to restrain the badger long enough for the others to calm it down. "I hope someone has that meat ready."

[sblock=actions]move to within 30' of Spot.
standard to use binding darkness[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 20, 2012)

Arianna moves to the tunnel Spot just came out of in order to cut if off if he bolts.  "Spot!  Heel Spot!  Heel Spot!"

[sblock=actions]Free drop speargun, Move to block other tunnel, ready to grapple if Spot runs this way, free talking[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +4, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
          Base HP 25/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 25,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +7 . . Move 10'
MW Long Spear +1, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +3, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 35 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 4 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . . . .... . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (48 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
Loot chosen: 1 vial of Acid (in scarf), 50 GP payment

 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 3/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +12, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +1, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 25/20, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 25/20, Current AC: 19
CMB +6, CMD 17, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +7 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +6, d4+6
MW Longspear +7, d8+6 with 10' reach
MW Darkwood Speargun +4, d8
Dagger +6, d4+4 or thrown +3, d4+4
Jolt +3, d3, RTA spell
Active Enhancements: Evasion, Mage Armor (1.5 hours)
In hand: none [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I have to admit that I'm having a hard time choosing a coarse of action, which is why I was waiting to see what others did.

Should we attempt to deal enough damage to Spot to knock him out?  If so, than the choices for Ni's actions are straight ahead.  Or are we trying to minimize the damage we inflict on him?  If so, the choices on my end are foggier.

Any input, from the players or the GM, would be appreciated.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2012)

OOC: Remember, he is a domesticated animal. Handle animal checks can be used untrained as Charisma Checks. 

Also, Dellrian's gift was not only a way to call the creature. It is his favorite food. Maybe it will help?


----------



## Qik (Mar 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]That'll teach me to not put any ranks in Handle Animal....

Thanks, js.

Edit: wait!  I forgot I'd been saving Ni's speak with animals![/sblock]Ni slaps Lu on the rump, and, after taking the time to shoot its owner a glare, Lu obligingly moves forward.  Ni follows behind Lu cautiously, and once they get a little closer, he clears his throat, twirls his hands, and, surprisingly, starts speaking it what could only be Badger.  "Hiya, Spot.  How ya doin'?  Listen, we're not here to hurt you, we just want to get you out of this stinky sewer and get you back to your master.  Whaddya say we head on back, eh?  We brought snacks.  And there's more where that came from!"  His accent is a little thick, but he thinks that Spot can understand him.

Lu watches the badger leery-eyed.[sblock=Actions]Lu moves forward 15', Ni follows behind, taking a step to the right so that they're in the following position:
Lu XX
XX Ni

Ni casts "Speak with Animals" (using his gnome magic); Diplomacy Check on Spot.  Lu readies an attack if Spot approaches aggressively.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 20, 2012)

Admitting to herself that she's much more used to killing animals than trying to placate them, Thiera nonetheless attempts to calm Spot down.

[sblock=OOC]I know it's not a "wild" animal, but this should still work, right?[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Longbow
Off Hand: -[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> OOC: Remember, he is a domesticated animal. Handle animal checks can be used untrained as Charisma Checks.
> 
> Also, Dellrian's gift was not only a way to call the creature. It is his favorite food. Maybe it will help?




Hence why Thuvian was suggesting someone have it ready.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I think the meat is in Ni's backpack, if I remember correctly.  Since we don't need it stinky any more, Arianna will hit it with a Purify Food and Drink from a 10' distance when it comes out of the backpack. Otherwise, she is standing back, being as non-threatening as a demon can look.[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Mar 21, 2012)

Far more talented at talking to people then animals, Xerik chooses to remain silent and watch the badger, and should it try to make a run for it to be able to follow it.

[sblock=Actions]Ready an action to chase after Spot should he get away from us[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Xerik
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Rapier
  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I went back and scanned through the opening scene, and I don't think we specified who took the meat.  We've all acted this round, anyway, so I'm happy to say it's in Ni's pack and have him pull it out at the start of next round if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2012)

The shadows fail to grapple the panicking spot, and he looks around in fear as the rest of the party starts advancing.  His back hair starts advancing as the monstrous looking Arianna approaches.  However, when the ranger calmly walked forward, eyes on Spot, he seemed to relax a little bit.  Then, his eyes bulge as Ni starts speaking badger suddenly.  The look of confusion continues as it pines in confusion.  It glances angrily at Arianna before hunkering down 

[sblock=Ni]
Ni, however, completely understand the pines in a whole new way:
"You, You speak?  Don't believe!  With moving bones!  Yes!  Along with her!"  A glance up at Arianna  before saying "NO! Don't believe it." and hunkers down low.  You get the sense that he's not ready to attack yet.

[/sblock]
[sblock]
Round 2:
You guys
Spot
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
Grease -- Grease--Empty
Spot -- Grease--Arianna
10'
Xerik -- Thiera
5'
Thuvian -- Empty
Lu -- Empty
Empty -- Ni
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 22, 2012)

"Don't attack!" yells Ni to his companions with a gravity that his normally flighty nature would not suggest he had.  "I don't think he wants to attack us.  Try and show the same to him."

Cautiously, Ni speaks to Spot in the animal's tongue.  "Yes, I do speak, though only for a short time.  So we must make this quick!  We don't mean to hurt you.  Here, I'll prove it."  As he speaks, the gnome slowly unshoulders his pack as unthreateningly as possible.  Removing the wrapped hunk of meat, he unpackages it, and then holds it out in both hands for Spot to see.  "See?" he says in badger-speak.  "Snacks.  Your master sent us with snacks.  Why don't you have a nibble, and then we can all get out of this smelly-place, yes?"  Ni hefts the meat once and then tosses it at Spot's feet.

[sblock=OOC]Considering I already rolled Diplomacy, I'm not sure if there's any other roll that would be appropriate here.  Just let me know if there is.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2012)

The badger sniffs the meat a few times before looking up at Ni and something back to him

[sblock=Ni]
"You...you meet master?  He not dead from bones?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 22, 2012)

Ni continues on in badger speak, hoping his body language shows his companions that he's encouraged the way things are going.

[sblock=Badger-speak]"No!" he says excitedly.  "Your master is not dead.  Me and my friends got rid of the Bones.  Even her!" he says, gesturing at Arianna.  "Your master is fine, except he's worried about you.  He wants to see you, which is why he sent us!" [/sblock]Ni looks at Spot hopefully.

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2012)

Arianna stands still, hands down and open.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thuvian just quietly watches the area the badger came from to make sure nothing was following it.


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 22, 2012)

Seeing that Ni has things well in hand Thiera calmly stands by and watches how he handles things.  She shakes her head and wonders, as she often does when she sees magic handle situations so effectively, why she didn't study the arcane arts when she had the chance.

[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Longbow
Off Hand: -[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Mar 23, 2012)

Like the others Xerik remains quiet and allows Ni to handle things, doing his best to appear passive to Spot so as not to alarm it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2012)

After staring at Arianna for some time, Spot looks back at Ni and nods.  The hair on his back settles down as he approaches Ni.  He looks up expectantly at Ni, as though pleading something.

[sblock=Ni]"Done with place.  Want to leave. Dead man starting to stink."[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Congrats, you calmed down Spot without having to harm him.  This completes the combat. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 25, 2012)

Ni's eyebrows shoot up at Spot's words, but first and foremost he reaches out cautiously and, if Spot seems willing, pets Spot on the head soothingly.

[sblock=Badgerspeak]"Don't worry, we leave very soon."[/sblock]
Looking up, Ni catches Arianna's eye and gestures beyond her to the tunnel Spot initially ran out of.  "Spot says there's a dead man down here.  Do you see a body down that way?"

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to say that I hope I didn't totally steal everyone's thunder with that maneuver.  When we were attacked by the swarm, I had thought about trying to talk them down with Ni's Speak with Animals, but I realized it might come in handy when we encountered Spot.  Had I remembered, I would have given everyone forewarning of my intentions.  

Again, I didn't mean to steal the show!  It just seemed like a logical way to handle Spot.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 26, 2012)

Arianna slowly turns and searches for a dead body.


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Don't worry about stealing our thunder.  It was a nifty maneuver and wrapped up our problem quickly and efficiently and I appreciate efficiency, in character and out.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2012)

It does not take long for Arianna to find what Spot was mentioning.  A body, dead not long ago, causes an unbearable stench as the rest of the party gets closer.  A single slash wound is all you found, but it apparently was enough to cause than to bleed out.  You estimate that the victim was attacked by an undead monstrosity, and escaped to the sewer to rest.  Doing so may have also killed him, however.  The body is in too much decay to tell.

Next to him lies a sack, somewhat damp but woven tightly as to prevent water from getting in.  Opening it revelas a number of contents, including a number of gold and silver coins,  a ruby stained by the filthy water, a very sharp and excellently made dagger, a stick carved with strange symbols , and a book marked "Sewer Myths and You: Do Cubes Actually Clean?" (MW Know Dungonerring Book).  

[sblock=Loot]
Masterwork dagger 
Ruby worth 50 Gold
5 Gold
30  silver 
wand of comprehend languages (4 charges) 
MWK Knowledge Dungeoning +2 book
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 27, 2012)

Ni looks alarmed at the gruesome sight of the body.  After a brief look around, he says, "Well listen, I do not mean to be uncouth here, or otherwise inappropriate, but would it be harmful to suggest that these items this fellow has would no longer be of use to him?  I mean, as long as he's not going to be using them, _someone_ might, right right?"

Ni gives Spot a "I'm ready to go, too" look.  "In any event, we'd best decide soon, I know ol' Spot is itching to get out of here."

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Mar 27, 2012)

Xerik nods at Ni and does a quick look around for any closer exits then the one they had come in from. "I agree with Master Ni, leaving the items down here would be a waste of perfectly good things, so we might as well bring them with us. Although we should perhaps inform the authorities of the body so that they might properly identify it and inform those needing informing of their passing."

[sblock=OOC]No harm no foul, Xerik was built more for a traditional scouting and trap dealing role and less of a straight up combat role.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 27, 2012)

A bit surprised at his own lack of response to either the body or the stench, Thuvian watches the scene with a strange detachment. _I've been doing this adventuring stuff too long_. Speaking aloud, "If we have no further business here, I concur that we should depart this smelly place; we should probably take the body at least as far as the surface, lest something else down here decides to make it lunch. I can try to do something about the smell." Thuvian casts Prestidigitation a couple times to see if he can't at least make the stench more bearable.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2012)

Arianna picks up the body, "OK, find us an exit."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2012)

Suddenly, a laugh echo's throughout the caverns, followed by a howling agony unlike anything you have heard before. Clearly, it is the sound of someone getting tortured somewhere down in the sewers.

 Spot yelps at the top of his voice and starts cowering, pining loudly in fear.

[sblock=Badgerspeak]
'Want to go want to go want to go want to go want to go".  He keeps repeating this as the scream continues.  
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  
Ah, the wonders of having two games in similar locations.

Spot clearly wants to leave, if it was not obvious.


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

Ni's eyes bulge at Spot's fear.
[sblock=Badgerspeak]"We go!"[/sblock]  Looking nervously at the others, he says, "While I'm not generally inclined to run away from the sound of distress, Spot here is at his wit's end at this point.  We'd best be along!"

With that, the gnome hustles down the sewer corridor, with Lu out slightly ahead. 

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Mar 28, 2012)

Thiera glances at the rest of the party and shrugs, then makes to follow Ni.

[sblock=Combat Stats]Initiative: +3
Max HP: 11  Current HP: 11
AC: 15  Touch AC: 13  FF AC: 12
CMB: +1  CMD: 14  Fort: +3  Ref: +5  Will: +1
Speed: 20'
Resistances: 5/Cold, 5/Electric, 5/Fire

Main Hand: Longbow
Off Hand: -[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thuvian lags behind a bit with his crossbow ready so as to make sure whatever is behind them doesn't suddenly appear, but otherwise, follows the group.


----------



## Drakhar (Mar 29, 2012)

Xerik drops back a bit to keep watch of the back of the group with Thuvian, but continues to follow along as well.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2012)

Arianna hangs at the back of the pack as well.  Her stronger half wants to go fight, but she is protecting the others while they exit for now.[sblock=micro-stats]In hand: Dead body[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2012)

GM: I am updating tomorrow after work. We should be done by the end of next week at the latest. I will also have XP up to date at that time.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2012)

Leaving the sewer takes little time at all.  Spot seems to know the way, and leads you forward towards where he (presumably) entered the sewer.  Unlike the long drop where you entered, the floors tarts sloping upwards, eventually narrowing down to where you can only proceed in a single file line.  For about 5 minutes you walk along the path, until you see a ray of light shining at the end of the dark path.

Not long after, you arrive at the entrance, and step out into the brilliant evening glow of Venza.  From the appearance, it looks like you just crossed over into the Planks.  People look at your party with raised eyebrows, but do not linger to look.  

Spot, looking around for something, starts sniffing around, appearing to look for his master's scent somewhere.  After about a minute he looks up confused at Ni, clearly thinking he can still talk to the gnome.  It looks like he could not find a scent, and is relying on the party to find his way home.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2012)

"Can one of you normalish looking folk help me take this guy to the White Cloaks?  If I walk in by myself, it is going to be a fight."

With an aquan word, a splash of rain falls upon Arianna to wash away the bigger chunks of the sewer.  "Thuvian, do you by chance have anything better to wash away this stench? I think we could all use a bit of cleaning. And Ni should probably take Spot back to the inn by his leash rather soon."

"Let's go after those screams.  Someone else needs hurtin."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 1, 2012)

"I'm an illusionist, not a conjurer, I'm afraid, so we will just have to live with the stench." Thuvian tries to secure the attention of one of the passerbys to go get whatever passed as the authorities in this neighborhood.


----------



## Qik (Apr 1, 2012)

Ni frowns at Spot, patting his head.  "Sorry boy - time's up."  In Sylvan, he adds, "I don't suppose you speak Sylvan, do you?"  Spot simply blinks.

Switching back to Common: "No matter."  Turning to the others, the gnome says, "How about you, your fight-picking suit, and Mister Thuvian Darkmood head over to the authorities whilst the rest of us take Spot to reunite with his master?  We'll meet you back at the inn?"

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 1, 2012)

"Sounds good.  We should probably go back to the same White Cloaks office we were at a couple hours ago."  Looking around to get her bearings.  "Now where was that?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2012)

Trying to get a hold of someone somewhat hard.  Most poeple took one look at your group, and immidatly looked away without comment and quickend step.  Finally, Ni was able to convince an old man that yes, Arianna was suppsoed to look like that, and no, the tieflings with your group were there to help, and was greeted with the direction to both the White Cloak Office's where you first were, and the direction of the famous Dunn Wright Inn.  Spot looks up eagerly at Ni, a look in his eyes saying he wants to go.

[sblock=Spot Group]
The trip to the Dunn Wright Inn seemed quicker than trying to find a sewer entrance.  It also helped that as you got closer, Spot seemed to be able to smell his master, as he starts sniffing and moving forward at an alarming rate.  Not fast enough that you need to chase him down, but the short legs of Ni were certainly working hard to keep up with the badger.

At last, the demon=head that signals the return to everyone's favorite Inn appears.  Spot, finally able to smell his master's scent in full force, practically BOLTS to the front door, and SLAMS into it in an attempt to open the door.  However, to no avail, the door refuses to open, and Spot lays on the ground, pinning from the (most certain) headache he caused on himself.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dead Body Group]
Somehow, you ended up on the wrong side of the district barrier, as your walk is quite long.  Finally, the familiar sight of the White Cloak's office is in sight.

As you open the door, the same greeter you saw ealier looks at you and says "Your back!  Did you...is that a dead body?!"  he says, shock in his face from seeing the decaying body being carried by the mermaid.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 5, 2012)

"We found it in the sewer while trying to track down a lost pet, and figured the family of the poor individual would like to know his fate."


----------



## Qik (Apr 5, 2012)

Ni hurries after Spot in an effort to prevent the animal from knocking itself out.  "There you go, buddypalchap; no need to hurt yourself," he coos as he opens the door.  

Ni follows in after Spot, with Lu trailing behind, munching on a bit of fern he nabbed from somewhere.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2012)

Arianna sets the body down gently on an available chair.  "We don't know what killed him, but he seems to have been there a couple days.  The pet was getting ancy, so the others left immediately to take him back to his master.  Apparently you don't want to get a _die er bad ger_ upset at you.  He looked cuddly to me." as she smiles.

"Unless there is anything else, we will be going."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2012)

The greeter shakes his head, saying "No, um... I will have someone look into it.  Thank you."

With that, the greeter stands up, and heads off into the back room.  Moments later, a half elf and and a half orc come through the door, lift the body, and carry it into the back room.  The greeter holds open the door for the pair, and sits back down.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2012)

The door to the back room opens, and there sits Dellrian, finishing the remains of dinner.  He looks up as his door opens, and manages to say "Spot?" before the dire badger charges forward, jumps into the air, and knocks both the table, the remains of the dinner, and Dellrian to the floor.  A laugh is heard from the tangled mess of badger fur and food splatter as Spot is reunited with his master at last.

Outside at the bar, Grog glares daggers over at the party, but goes back to what he is doing.  For now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 6, 2012)

His business here done, Thuvian heads off to the DWI to see how the reunion between Spot and his master is going.


----------



## Drakhar (Apr 6, 2012)

Xerik simply shakes his head as he watches the reunion of master and pet. "I think you might be in trouble with the bar keep Master Ni, he doesn't look too pleased"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2012)

Arianna stops in a quiet alleyway on the way back to the DWI.  Using several repeated castings of her drench cantrip, she takes a refreshing shower and washes the stench of the sewer out of her cloak and gear.

Showing up later than the rest, upon entering the inn, her group is not to be seen.  Grog looks up, *"Bak thare"* as he points to the commotion in the back room.


----------



## Qik (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking on in appreciation of such a pure demonstration of the master-pet relationship, Ni simply waves off Xerik's concern.  "Nah, don't worry about Grog, he's a softy at heart.  Let's just be sure to tip him good next time we purchase a round."  

Turning to Lu, Ni pines, "Don't you remember when we used to be that close?  What happened to us?"  The felinephant shrugs, concentrating on finishing the fern he is chewing.  Ni shakes his head.  "Maybe we need a vacation or something.  A chance to bond, to restore and bolster the master-eidolon relationship."

Lu harrumphs at the implication that Ni is his "master."  Still, the fern maintains the majority of his attention.

Catching sight of Arianna, Ni over-emphatically waves her over.  "Mistress Arianna!  Good timing, we just got here ourselves, how went the dead body delivery?"

[sblock=Stats]*Nimientioquijuil* 
Initiative: +2, Perception: +2
HP: 16/16
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15) CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +2, Ref: +4, Will: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9 
Spells: 0 (Infinite), 1 (1/3)

Active Magic: Mage Armor - Lu (0/2 hours), Grease (0/2 minutes)

*Lumoi'es* 
Status: Summoned, Perception: +4
HP:11/11 
AC: 20 (FF: 18; Touch: 12) CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: Bite (+3, 1d6+2), 2 Claws (+3, 1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2012)

*Arianna*

"It was fairly easy.  Twice now, I have carried a body across town and nobody seems to want to stop me."  The demoness smiles a big toothy grin.

"The same guy was there at the desk again, so it was easy to drop the body off.  They weren't used to that happening, but it is his problem now."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thuvian simply watches the scene quietly, content that his part is done, and perfectly willing to let master and pet have a little bit of fun


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2012)

It takes a couple minutes to get Dellrian off the ground, and a couple more to get Spot to calm down enough so that he can freely talk to the group.

"I wanted to thank you again,for returning Spot to me.  I was very concerned that he, well, gone rabid while he was down there.  It makes me happy that no harm came to him, or to yourselves while you were down there."

He thinks for to himself for a second, than reaches around and takes off Spot's collar.  He hands it over to whomever is willing to accept it, and says "Use this as the final payment for returning Spot.  I am afraid that any sort of cash reward will be out of my league, but as that is real gems on that collar it should fetch quite a price."

        *GM:*  
That basically wraps up this little adventure.  Feel free to role play yourselves away at this point, but I marked the end date of the adventure for today.


----------



## Qik (Apr 8, 2012)

Wiping a tear away from his eye at the beautiful moment, Ni says, "Thank you, sir, that is quite generous of you.  If I may speak for the others, we're just glad to have been able to reunite you two!  I know he missed you," he adds with a wink.  Ni hovers for a moment and then, deciding his work here is done, filters out into the main room of the Dunn Wright Inn, with Lu in tow.









*OOC:*


Thanks for running this, js.  Good luck with all your mad busy-ness.


----------



## Drakhar (Apr 8, 2012)

Not wanting to intrude anymore Xerik slips out behind Ni.


----------



## mazzoli (Apr 8, 2012)

Thiera watches the scene calmly, happy to have taken care of the  business without any trouble.  She then heads upstairs to grab forty  winks, confident that she'll do well for herself in the city and happy  to have some room and board money saved up.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks a ton for running the adventure.  It was a good time.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2012)

*Arianna*

"Well, that was an easy job, and for good pay.  Thank you Dellrian. It's good to see the pup is safe."

"Now I have to go see a craftsman about a set of walking sticks.  He should be done with them by now."

[sblock=loot]If nobody else is interested, Arianna will take the partially charged wand of comprehend languages.  If they are, she will let someone else take it.
Thanks for the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with Arianna taking the wand, SK.[/sblock]


----------



## Drakhar (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with Arianna taking the wand, and if no one else is wanting it, wouldn't mind the dagger for Xerik[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2012)

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] [MENTION=66658]Drakhar[/MENTION] [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] [MENTION=6687941]mazzoli[/MENTION] [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION]

Numbers for Xerik and Thiera look ok.

Xerik & Thiera:
0 (start) + 240 (encounter) + 539 (time) = *779 xp*
320 (encounter) + 462 (time) = *782 gp*

Looks like there was possibly a calculation error for Thuvian.  I figure it as follows:

Thuvian Darklight:
1680 (start) + 240 (encounter) + 847 (time) = *2767 xp*
320 (encounter) + 847 (time) = *1167 gp*

Arianna and Ni are a bit more difficult and different than calculated since they would have leveled due to time-based experience at different times during the game than recorded.  Arianna leveled to 3rd on Feb 9 and Ni on Feb 29.  I calculate their numbers as follows:

Arianna:
3111 (start) + 240 (encounter) + 1083 (time) = *4434 xp*
320 (encounter) + 1201 (time) = *1521 gp*

Nimientioquijuil:
2886 (start) + 240 (encounter) + 1003 (time) = *4129 xp*
320 (encounter) + 1081 (time) = *1401 gp*

These are the numbers I approve for Run Away.
I also approve *5.39 DMC* for jackslate.
Congratulations on a successful run!

[sblock=Adventure Tracker for Run Away]
Note: Xerik's numbers are pushed off the right side but they are the same as Thiera's.


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thuvian smiles, and after collecting his pay, retires to his room to plan out his next actions.

[sblock=ooc]None of the loot really jumps out as being particularly interesting to Thuvian.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 9, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> @jackslate45   @Drakhar   @Qik   @Satin Knights   @mazzoli   @sunshadow21
> 
> Numbers for Xerik and Thiera look ok.
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  I'll get the update started, and let you know when it's done.

EDIT: update complete.


----------

